

Show HN: Navi: An Open-Source VR Input Innovation Using Your Smartphone - Fuseman
https://github.com/vmohan7/Navi

======
Fuseman
For those interested in seeing the project in action take a look at this
video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32SZAMq16QY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32SZAMq16QY)

